# Alu-Rahmen lackieren?



## thenktor (19. Dezember 2008)

Servus

Ich bin mit meinem Kumpel momentan dabei, ein Bike aufzubauen. Wir haben dafür einen Aluminium-Rahmen besorgt und mit Grundierung und Farbe (Spraydosen) lackiert. Leider hält das ganze überhaupt nicht. Es blättert ab, man kann es mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen, bzw. mit Universalverdünner locker abwischen.

Deshalb die Frage: Wie müssen wir das richtig lackieren? Oder alternativ: Können wir das blank bürsten und dann eventuell versiegeln? 

Wir sind frustriert, aber noch nicht resigniert, denn es sollte ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden


----------



## Duc851 (19. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr über altes Pulver/Lack drüber lackert oder mit der Grundierung aufs Alu?
Wurde richtig geschliffen, gesäubert, entfettet?
Wie viele Lackschichten? Wie lange wurde zwischen den Lackschichten bzw. nach der Grundierung bist zum nächsten Arbeitsschritt gewartet?
Habe meinen bei meinem Ghost dual Comp das Originalpulver angeschliffen, gefillert und mit 2K Spraydosen-Lack lackiert. Das hält super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (19. Dezember 2008)

Hier geht es nicht nur um die Gabel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163793
Sehr empfehlenswert zu lesen.
Ich habe schon 2x einen (alten) Rahmen mit einer Dose lackiert und früher auch schon mal den ein oder anderen Kotflügel/Motorhaube.
Es kann vorkommen das sich der Lack nicht mit der Grundierung verträgt, dann wellt der sich.
Gründlich ab-/ bzw. anschleifen hilft.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr mal über eine Pulverbeschichtung nachgedacht? Hier bei mir bietet das ein Betrieb für ca. 35-40 Euro an, freie Auswahl aus der RAL-Farbpalette. Und haltbarer als Farbe aus der Dose ist es auch.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Pimper (19. Dezember 2008)

Es ist nicht so einfach einen ganzen Rahmen zu lackieren. (Das sagt sogar so mancher Lackierer)

Glatte Oberflächen müssen erst angeschliffen werden. Beim sprühen erst "benebeln" und trockenen lassen. Dann mehrschichtig drüber gehen bis im letzten Schritt erst soviel Lack aufgesprüht wird, dass dieser "verläuft". Sprühbeginn und -ende vorher festlegen (wichtig bei "rotzenden" Sprühdosen).


Einfach so loslackieren bringt nichts, das Ergebnis wird enttäuschend sein. Erst an kleinen Teilen üben und dann an einen ganzen Rahmen heranwagen. 

Am Anfang wird man viel falsch machen, aber wenn man es erstmal raus hat, macht es richtig Spaß. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dorn76 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal meinen alten Votec F7 Rahmen poliert.
Der war vorher gestrahlt und nach dem polieren nicht 
wie Chrom sondern hatte eine ganz abgefahrene Optik!
Meine Dame finds cool...
Und abplatzen kann dann auch nichts mehr...


----------



## thenktor (2. Januar 2009)

Dorn76 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meinen alten Votec F7 Rahmen poliert.
> Der war vorher gestrahlt und nach dem polieren nicht
> wie Chrom sondern hatte eine ganz abgefahrene Optik!
> Meine Dame finds cool...
> Und abplatzen kann dann auch nichts mehr...




Hi! Der Rahemn ist jetzt über die Feiertage erstmal liegen geblieben. Hast du den Rahmen nach dem polieren noch irgendwie behandelt? Ich hab halt die Befürchtung, dass er mit der Zeit oxidiert/anläuft.


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2009)

nimm doch erst mal die SuFu denn die themen wurden schon so oft und so ausführlich behandelt dass du da sicher mehr als genug infos zu deinen fragen findest. gib mal "alurahmen polieren" in die erweiterte suche (nur titel durchsuchen) ein da findest du schon jede menge zu dem thema und wenn du "pulvern", "pulverbeschichten etc. pp. eingibst, findest du noch viel mehr zum thema pulvern, was noch deutlich öfter besprochen wurde


----------



## Dorn76 (3. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> Hi! Der Rahemn ist jetzt über die Feiertage erstmal liegen geblieben. Hast du den Rahmen nach dem polieren noch irgendwie behandelt? Ich hab halt die Befürchtung, dass er mit der Zeit oxidiert/anläuft.


Nein hab nichts weiter gemacht...Denke aber das je nach Alu-Sorte
unterschiedliche Ergebnisse entstehen können...
Das polieren ist jetzt 2 Jahre her und der Rahmen sieht noch super 
aus. Muss aber dazu sagen das meine Dame nicht wirklich viel ge-
fahren ist(schon garnicht bei schlechtem Wetter, Salz etc).


----------



## Pimper (3. Januar 2009)

Anbei zur Motivation dranzubleiben. Hab meine Kookas heute früh fertig gemacht. Sind jetzt schwarz/glanz.

Das größte Probelm zu dieser Jahreszeit ist wohl, dass man nicht draußen lackieren kann (Temperaturen).

(Die weißen "Punkte" sind nur Staub, der weggewischt werden kann)


----------

